

Ask HN: Why doesn't Microsoft update website use SSL/TLS? - bshastry
http://www.update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/default.aspx?ln=en-us

======
recoiledsnake
That is outdated.

[http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/31861/windows-
up...](http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/31861/windows-update-
interception)

~~~
bshastry
Thanks for pointing out. If the updates site does use some sort of certificate
pinning for IE, I wonder why the browser pops up the following warning before
running the Microsoft update add-on: "If you trust this website...click
here..."

